# Which grinder should I get?!



## yhr97 (Jan 22, 2014)

Greetings All!

Suggestions to sort my dilemma would be most welcome!

I have a Duetto Mk IV from BellaBarista. This is currently paired with a Mazzer Mini Type A. I have a 20g VST basket in the portafilter. It's taking about 26 seconds to fill the basket, which is where the problem lies! The boss hates the noise and I have a sort of green light to upgrade the grinder to reduce the irritation! I realise that no grinder is ever going to be quiet but if I get the coffee in the portafilter quicker, then I mights get less grief from her ?!?!?!

Grinders that are currently in the mix

Comak E8 - will this dwarf the Duetto when fitted with the smaller hopper?

Mahlkonig K30 - this probably costs too many pennies but I haven't completely discounted it yet. Can you get a 300g-ish hopper for it and if so does it look silly as the grinder is so wide?

Olumpus 75e - not sure about the look

Caedo E37 - again not sure about the look.

Any suggestions welcome.

When I have a day off I will drive across to BellaBarista to see them in action and hopefully make a decision.

Once the deal is done there will be a Mazzer Mini for sale here! Does anybody know where I can get another box for one? I got rid of the box as we have no storage space and I was happy with the grinder and thought it was here to stay!!!!!!

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me!!!


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I was surprised with how quiet the E37S was, and it does 19g in around 4-4.5sec

You may be able to get hands on with at least three on your list at BB, so definitely get across to have a play.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

4 very different grinders....2 x83 mm, 1 x 75, 1 x 65. They will all perform differently. What do you want from a grinder. If you ask for an opinion here, thats what you will get...and lots of them!

For me, K30 is old hat

ceado not enough known about them over here and on the 37s,the spin speed is very quick, making delivery into the pf very wild.

The other two are both good grinders and Ithink BB stocks then both usually


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Couple of Compaks and an Olympus is for sale' section.


----------



## yhr97 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi

I want everything from the grinder and more.

It needs to be as quiet as possible and deliver the 20g to fill the basket quickly to minimise noise and therefore reduce the grief I get. I am a relative beginner am interested in any opinion!

Thanks for the info about delivery on the 37s. Mess is another thing the boss doesn't tolerate. I've heard good things about the E8 and its delivery

Thanks for the advice


----------



## yhr97 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks. Will have a look


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

My opinion and mine alone, I'd be going for the E8. Big burrs 'fist pump' and I only hear good things..

The E10 that's for sale, if anything like the K10 I had is very quiet..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yhr97 said:


> Hi
> 
> I want everything from the grinder and more.
> 
> ...


mis information here, the e37, is not a messy grinder it has an adjustable flap that controls the flow of coffee from the burr chamber, it is quicker than the 75e and very quiet, easy to use and easy to clean. the poster has used the other grinder but not the e37s


----------



## yhr97 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks, do you think the E10 with conical will be quieter than a flat E8?

I do like the look of the E8/10 range and wanted opinions on here so that I didn't just get the one i like the look of!


----------



## yhr97 (Jan 22, 2014)

ah, ok thank you


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Conical comes into its own with darker roasts - less happy, IMO, with lighter roasts which favour flat burrs.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

yhr97 said:


> Thanks, do you think the E10 with conical will be quieter than a flat E8?
> 
> I do like the look of the E8/10 range and wanted opinions on here so that I didn't just get the one i like the look of!


Another one for coffeechap to answer who has used em both.. But the e8 is better suited to your machine (so I'm reliably told)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

So what is the downside to the E37s grinding very quickly then?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the e8 spins at a similar speed and delivers straight into the protafilter, as does the e37s that is what the adjustable flap on the exit chute is for, both the 37s and e 8 have the same sized burrs, my preference is the E8, I really liked the one I had and loved the portafilter cradle on it which is on of the best on the market. As far as which is better the e8 or e10, it will depend on the roast levels, I have always been an advocated of conics with the big levers, but personally found the e8 better than the e10 on my GS3, which will be more similar to your duetto.


----------



## yhr97 (Jan 22, 2014)

thanks, the beans i buy locally aren't that dark to I guess flat would be better. I had thought so but then saw the e10 for sale here!

as I prefer the look of the e8 i was probably looking for a reason to discount the caedo but if its quiet and not messy will have a long look at bb.

does anyone know what the e8 will look like next to a duetto. the sizes I can find I'm assuming are including the tall hopper. what would it look like with a smaller one i.e. will it look too tall still?


----------



## yhr97 (Jan 22, 2014)

wow,

thanks for the replies which are coming in faster than I can type. All helpful information for someone who knows a little but not enough!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

yhr97 said:


> thanks, the beans i buy locally aren't that dark to I guess flat would be better. I had thought so but then saw the e10 for sale here!
> 
> as I prefer the look of the e8 i was probably looking for a reason to discount the caedo but if its quiet and not messy will have a long look at bb.
> 
> does anyone know what the e8 will look like next to a duetto. the sizes I can find I'm assuming are including the tall hopper. what would it look like with a smaller one i.e. will it look too tall still?


It'll look like this with the little hopper, I took this the other day just to show the new hopper had arrived... I think it looks great  can't comment about next to a duetto


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Lovin the look


----------



## yhr97 (Jan 22, 2014)

thank you all, this is really helpful. thank you for the photo. Is there any chance you could measure the height with that smaller hopper on the grinder?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

yhr97 said:


> thank you all, this is really helpful. thank you for the photo. Is there any chance you could measure the height with that smaller hopper on the grinder?


I can tomorrow yes.


----------



## yhr97 (Jan 22, 2014)

marvellous, whenever you time!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is the E10 in action. That is a 15 gram VST basket so it will have about 15 in it. Time, approximately 3.5 seconds. it is a bit cack handed trying to video and grind at the same time. I have both of the flaps referred to but have not fitted them. I discovered, after the video clip that if you put a one kilo weight on top of your beans (works with conicals) then the grind consistency, time and delivery into the pf were remarkably improved. Just click on the image


----------



## yhr97 (Jan 22, 2014)

pretty good effort if you ask me with only two hands! that sounds really quiet and the product looks lovely, thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The E8 and E10 are the same size exactly. I have both short and large hoppers for mine.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

The E8 measures 49.5cm with the small hopper on. I'd definitely consider the RedSpeed burrs too. They add very little to the price and essentially mean that you'll never need to think about replacing burrs again!


----------



## yhr97 (Jan 22, 2014)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> The E8 measures 49.5cm with the small hopper on. I'd definitely consider the RedSpeed burrs too. They add very little to the price and essentially mean that you'll never need to think about replacing burrs again!


Thanks you that's is extremely helpful. My Mazzer mini comes in at 42.5cm so its not that bigger!

Anyone know where I could get redspeed burrs ?!?!?!?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

yhr97 said:


> Thanks you that's is extremely helpful. My Mazzer mini comes in at 42.5cm so its not that bigger!
> 
> Anyone know where I could get redspeed burrs ?!?!?!?


Perhaps you realised. They're probably too polite  but if you check the foundry coffee roasters website they do the compak e8 and 10 with redspeed burrs as standard.


----------



## yhr97 (Jan 22, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Perhaps you realised. They're probably too polite  but if you check the foundry coffee roasters website they do the compak e8 and 10 with redspeed burrs as standard.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Only the E8 with RedSpeed burrs. The E10 Rs burrs are quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

We specced all the E8s with RedSpeed as we thought it resulted in a great deal for both commercial and domestic settings. Makes the grinder essentially maintenance free.


----------



## yhr97 (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh, yes!

I noticed that the local coffee shop have grinders made by Anfim. Don't know much about them nor see much talk of them on the interweb. Any experience out there?


----------

